# Nothing is wrong



## eno2

Hi, 

Nothing is wrong  
Τίποτα δεν είναι λάθος

Is that a correct translation? Using a 'double negation'?


----------



## dmtrs

Nothing is wrong with your translation.
Τίποτα δεν είναι λάθος στη μετάφρασή σου.


----------



## eno2

Ευχαριστώ για την επιβεβαίωση


----------



## dmtrs




----------



## eno2

I have a Greek contact that says: "Τίποτα δεν είναι λάθος could be translated to nothing is not wrong"


----------



## velisarius

_«Τίποτα» δεν είναι λάθος.
"Nothing" is not wrong._


----------



## bearded

The double negation is a common feature in Greek.  Literally, the expression can of course be interpreted as your contact does (but I think he/she is joking).

---crossed with velisarius---
I hadn't thought of  ''tipota'' with inverted commas.


----------



## eno2

To put an example:
<I checked my sums on errors, but nothing is wrong>

I suppose this will be said another way than  the (unusual?)   'Τίποτα δεν είναι λάθος'


----------



## Perseas

eno2 said:


> I have a Greek contact that says: "Τίποτα δεν είναι λάθος could be translated to nothing is not wrong"


If we translate word for word, yes. 


bearded said:


> Literally, the expression can of course be interpreted as your contact does (but I think he/she is joking)



But the whole phrase is understood as  "Nothing is wrong" ("Everything is correct").
Except if we put inverted commas, as velisarius did.


----------



## eno2

OK I'm reassured. Thank all.


----------



## dmtrs

eno2 said:


> I have a Greek contact that says: "Τίποτα δεν είναι λάθος could be translated to nothing is not wrong"



Velisarius, bearded and Perseas have of course answered your question, but I have a question too.
You should ask your s.a. (don't make me explain!) Greek contact:
If this is so, then "Nothing is wrong" translates "Τίποτα είναι λάθος" -who on earth says that (b.s.)?


----------



## velisarius

If you want to translate «Τίποτα δεν είναι λάθος» literally, you might come up with "nothing is not wrong/a mistake", but of course that isn't natural English and it doesn't translate the meaning of the Greek. I imagine your friend was pulling your leg.


----------



## bearded

eno2 said:


> .. an example:
> <I checked my sums on errors, but nothing is wrong>
> I suppose this will be said another way than ...   'Τίποτα δεν είναι λάθος'


In this case I would say ''...allà dhen yparchoune lathi'' /  ...allà dhen vrika lathi''.


----------



## eno2

Thank you all.


----------



## Acestor

Δεν υπάρχει κανένα λάθος (There are not any mistakes) is what I would say.


----------



## eno2

Δεν υπάρχει κανένα λάθος, great.
But: I suppose Δεν υπάρχει λάθος /λάθοi
is also correct? (#13 Bearded)


----------



## Acestor

Yes, indeed. "Δεν υπάρχει λάθος" is also correct.

I used the version with κανένα to stress the negative and make it as emphatic as "Nothing is wrong".


----------



## dmtrs

eno2 said:


> Δεν υπάρχει λάθος /λάθοi



Δεν υπάρχει λάθος. / Δεν υπάρχ*ουν* λάθ*η*.

(For correct syntax & spelling.)


----------



## Helleno File

eno2 said:


> Δεν υπάρχει κανένα λάθος, great.
> But: I suppose Δεν υπάρχει λάθος /λάθοi
> is also correct? (#13 Bearded)



The only snag is the plural of  neuter το λάθος is τα λάθη, but at least it sounds the same.   Foreign learners of Greek learn at the beginning that nouns ending in - ος are maculine. We not unreasonably assume that is _all_ of them. Even when we later find out that some can also be feminine or neuter it's still a difficult habit to break!  Joys of learning Greek #92.


----------

